# Firmware: Canon EOS RP v.1.1.0



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 8, 2019)

> Canon has released a minor firmware update for the brand new Canon EOS RP.
> *Firmware Version 1.1.0 incorporates the following enhancement:*
> 
> Support for Camera Control API (CCAPI)* function, for software developers, has been added.
> ...




[url=https://www.canonrumors.com/firmware-canon-eos-rp-v-1-1-0/]Continue reading...


----------



## SV (Mar 8, 2019)

Was hoping it would be 24fps at 1080p - oh well, maybe the next upgrade...


----------



## LSXPhotog (Mar 8, 2019)

Where is the new EOS R update that adds continuous Eye AF? The RF has it and Canon said it was coming to the EOS R...nope. :-(


----------



## Kit. (Mar 8, 2019)

SV said:


> Was hoping it would be 24fps at 1080p - oh well, maybe the next upgrade...


In my opinion, CCAPI (remote control over Wi-Fi using a standardized HTTP interface) is much more important for this camera than some missing video mode.


----------



## dlmartin81 (Mar 8, 2019)

As a software developer, I could see this being a really cool feature for developing apps for the camera. HTTP-based communication (i.e. REST API) is far more accessible than whatever proprietary thing they have currently.


----------



## Kit. (Mar 8, 2019)

CCAPI is a RESTful API with JSON-formatted objects, except for the disk storage and the live view content, which use their corresponding formats (JPEG for live view stills), and the live view video itself is sent via RTP.


----------



## Chavim (Mar 8, 2019)

Does anyone know where I can find information/documentation about the HTTP API calls?

This is pretty cool.


----------



## Kit. (Mar 8, 2019)

This is the public information so far.

To get the full specification (Ver.1.0.0 so far), you need to join Canon's developer community in your region (the basic level is free, at least for the US and EMEA) and request access to Camera SDKs. This is the instruction for the US. This is the instruction for EMEA.


----------



## Jack Jian (Mar 8, 2019)

Wow!!! This is definitely going to accelerate the work of those Magic Lantern wizards. I think this RP is going to bring back the those 5D III Magic Lantern RAW era. Interesting!


----------



## RayValdez360 (Mar 8, 2019)

Jack Jian said:


> Wow!!! This is definitely going to accelerate the work of those Magic Lantern wizards. I think this RP is going to bring back the those 5D III Magic Lantern RAW era. Interesting!


wasnt the Raw workflow ridicoulous though.


----------



## Chavim (Mar 8, 2019)

Jack Jian said:


> Wow!!! This is definitely going to accelerate the work of those Magic Lantern wizards. I think this RP is going to bring back the those 5D III Magic Lantern RAW era. Interesting!



Not sure how access to HTTP calls would help Magic Lantern hack the firmware. Can you give us more info?


----------



## Trey T (Mar 8, 2019)

SV said:


> Was hoping it would be 24fps at 1080p - oh well, maybe the next upgrade...


You need 24fps for your YT channel?


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Mar 8, 2019)

Canon's own camera connect ap is a bit weak in my opinion in comparison to DSLRcontroller for example.
As this kind of feature will be more and more important in future cameras for a lot of customers it is surely helpful when there will be more people enabled to develop apps to control the camera via WiFi. Canon doesn't seem to have the necessary manpower or people to do it on their own in a way the market expects them to do. As far as I hear the competitors do have much more capable apps available.


----------



## anthony_s (Mar 8, 2019)

I don't know about the rest of you all, but I already had v. 1.1.0. I am now installing the firmware update 1.1.0. WT????


----------



## Chavim (Mar 8, 2019)

anthony_s said:


> I don't know about the rest of you all, but I already had v. 1.1.0. I am now installing the firmware update 1.1.0. WT????



Mine came with firmware 1.0.1. if you already have 1.1.0, no need to update


----------



## londonxt (Mar 9, 2019)

LSXPhotog said:


> Where is the new EOS R update that adds continuous Eye AF? The RF has it and Canon said it was coming to the EOS R...nope. :-(



Perhaps it is delayed so they can add even more juicy features! Or maybe not...


----------



## slclick (Mar 10, 2019)

Has there already been a 'Where's the G7Xiii?" post?


----------



## LSXPhotog (Mar 10, 2019)

londonxt said:


> Perhaps it is delayed so they can add even more juicy features! Or maybe not...


I would really like to see the depth of field image stacking feature as well, but I still haven't confirmed if it can save them as raw or not.


----------



## Chavim (Mar 10, 2019)

LSXPhotog said:


> I would really like to see the depth of field image stacking feature as well, but I still haven't confirmed if it can save them as raw or not.



Didn't actually shoot the files but definitely testing it later. I just looked it up in the menu and the focus bracketing function is just like exposure bracketing. The camera will save the raw files and you have to "stitch" them in post.


----------



## Chavim (Mar 10, 2019)

Just got access to the CCAPI spec through canon's developer website. This is really cool. First thing I can think of is a script to automatically download the pictures once you connect to WiFi. I'm looking for a wifi SSD drive as we speak. Would be so awesome to connect it to the camera and back up my pictures out on the field.

Also, you can write really advanced scripts for timelapses.


----------



## Kit. (Mar 10, 2019)

slclick said:


> Has there already been a 'Where's the G7Xiii?" post?


G7X III + CCAPI ...


----------

